# Question about Versa VRS-11 Drop Bar Alfine 11-Speed on Alfine 8 speed



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

well, i currently run Alfine 8 IGH on my surly 1x1, but i wanna use a dropbar, so i aim that Versa brifter, but unfortunately, in my country (Indonesia) theres only Versa VRS-11 Drop Bar Alfine 11-Speed available. i know it's a stupid question, but... can i still use it on my alfine 8? is there any issues? please... enlighten me


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Not certain but I'm pretty sure that the cable pull is different. Can you not get an 8 speed from an online retailer and shipped to you?


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

drofluf said:


> Not certain but I'm pretty sure that the cable pull is different. Can you not get an 8 speed from an online retailer and shipped to you?


yes, already got it for 8 speed  thanks


----------

